#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Frage Ohnmacht >

## icheben77

hallo, 
ich habe eine frage. und zwar bin ich am 22.12.09 morgens um halb 7 als ich noch im bett lag ohnmächtig geworden. mein freund war dabei und sagte, erst raste mein herz irre und wurde dann gaaaaaaanz langsam(so um die 40 schläge).schließlich gingen mir dann die lichter aus.die ohnmacht dauerte weniger als eine minute und als ich ohnmächtig war wurde auch mein puls wieder normal schnell.
ich bin dann in die klinik gekommen und man hat mir leider nicht wirklich auf meine fragen antworten können,also hab ich mich belesen und habe festgestellt dass ich wohl eine vasovagale synkope hatte.also eine vom nervensystem ausgehende ohnmacht.
ich würde gerne wissen wodurch die ausgellöst wurde. ich schreib ein bisschen was über mich:
ich bin 32 j.170 cm gr und 89 kg schwer. habe 4 kinder und eine angst-panikstörung die seit mai nicht merh medikamentös behandelt wird.da aber in den letzten wochen durch stress meine angststörung wieder deutlicher spürbar wurde habe ich einen tag voeher wieder mit medis angefangen und zwar mit paroxetin 20 mg.
mir fing vor der ohnmacht mein oberkörper irre und wie wahnsinig an zu brennen,so als häte man mich angezündet.das war wie feuer im körper.und weggetreten bin ich ziemlich langsam.ich habe gemerkt wie ich langsam ohnmächtig werde.mein freund hat gesagt ich soll was trinken,ich wollte das glas nehmen und merkte wie langsam nichts mehr ging und ich in mich zusammen gesackt bin,bis ich kurz weg war.
nach der ohnmacht habe ich wohl hyperventiliert,jedenfalls fühlte ich mich so(pfötchenstellung der hand und kribbeln an den lippen) als der sancar dann da war(20 min nachdem ich weg war) fühlte ich mich irre schlapp,war aber wieder voll ansprechbar. 
nun habe ich natürlich wahnsinnige angst, dass mir das nochmal passiert, ich denke ständig daran.ich dachte, ich sterbe nun.
kann ich an einem ohnmachtsanfall,der so wie meiner abgelaufen ist sterben(gerade wegen dem extrem langsamen puls)?
und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ich sowas nochmal erleben muss(das war das erste mal) und was kann ich vorbeugend dagegen tun?kann ich überhaupt etwas dagegen tun? wie verhalte ich mich, wenn mir das wieder passiert?viele fragen die ich in der klinik auch stellte aber da sagte man mir, ich bin ja angstgestört und deshalb sollte ich stress weglassen(meine kinder leben übrigens krankheitsbedingt nicht bei mir, ich lebe mit meinem freund allein). mein arzt ist erst im neuen jahr wieder da aber bis dahin will ich nicht ohne antworten eben müssen, denn ich merke wie es mich langsam beherrscht. 
es wäre lieb, wenn man mir hier meine fragen beantworten könnte,vieleicht findet sich ja jemand der sich damit auskennt oder das gleiche durcherlebt hat wie ich? 
ich würde mich über antworten wirklich freuen und es wird mir sicher weiter helfen. 
vielen dank im voraus
güsse
kathrin :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hi kathrin,
willkommen. ich hab die 2. eröffnung deines posts mal gelöscht, ein doppelpost ist nicht sinnvoll.

----------


## Doc Holiday

Hallo Kathrin 
Du hast ja schon die Diagnose Panik-Angst-Störung.
Ich nehme an, daß diese Diagnose nicht gestellt wurde, ohne daß eine somatische Abklärung der Symptome gemacht wurde. Hierzu gehört sicher eine gründliche kardiologische Diagnostik. In wie Weit ein gestörter Hormonhaushalt als mögliche somatische Ursache in Frage kommt weiß ich nicht. 
Du hast ja anscheinend schon länger mit diesen Panik-Atacken zu tun und kennst sicherlich einige Reaktionen Deines Körpers darauf. 
Eine vaso-vagale Synkope könnt eine gute Erklärung für Deine Ohnmacht sein. Seltsam ist allerdings, daß Du die im Liegen bekommen hast. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht auf oder aktiv warst.... 
Wie dem auch sei: Solltest Du wieder ohne erkennbaren Grund ohnmächtig werden, oder so langsame Herzfrequenz bekommen, sprich noch mal mit Deinem Hausarzt. 
Möglicherweise erklärt sich ja alles mit Deinen Panik-Atacken aber man kann ja schließlich auch an mehreren Dingen leiden/erkranken..... 
Streß- und Panikfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht Dir
Doc Holiday  :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## icheben77

hallo doc holiday, 
ich kämpfe seit 5 jahren mit meiner angst-panik-störung.habe bis mai 12 verschiedene medis ausprobiert die alle nicht geholfen haben.einige therapieformen durchlaufen die zeitweise besserung verschafften.nicht dauerhaft.
als ich umgekippt bin war ich schon im bett allerdings bin ich durch das brennen im oberkörper in windeseile(wie ein pfeil) in sie sitzposition geschossen.
der langsame herzschlag kurz vorher macht mir angst.
ich hatte klar etliche kardiologische untersuchungen;O)
lz-ekg erst im oktober bei dem man gesehen hat das die niedrigste hf bei 54(im schlaf und somit normal) und die höchste hf bei 164(während der arbeit(altenpfleger))war....ich hab öfter so "anfällr das mein herz rast und mit einem mal langsam wird und deshalb hatte ich das letzte lz-ekg(verdacht auf sinus-sick-syndrom)
nun hab ich aber gelesen, das 30 %aller menschen die kardiologisch bedingte synkopen hatten innerhalb eines jahres nach der synkope sterben und DAS macht mir ne heiden angst. 
ist es denn wahrscheinlich, dass ich nun nach der ersten synkope noch eine bekomme? ich hatte ja immer angst umzukippen und hab auch schon hyperventiliert aber wirklich umgekippt bin ich bis dahin nie. nur eben am 22.12. das erste mal.nun muss ich aber dazu schreiben, dass ich seit oktober in einem emotionalen ausnahmezustand lebe(etliche negative vorfälle seit oktober die mich irre belasten)und es eigentlich kein wunder ist dass mein körper streigt oder? 
mann ich hab so angst denn das war ein wirklich "bescheidenes" erlebniss dieses umkipen,ich dachte wirklich ich sterbe jetzt... 
weiß jemand wie wahrscheinlich(statistisch) eine synkope "wiederholbar" ist? ich meine, vieleicht kommt sowas ja nie mehr.was ich echt hoffe
ich versuche nun jeden tag mind 2 liter wasser oder tee zu trinken ruhe zu finden und alles etwas leichter zu nehmen aber das einzige was funktioniert ist das trinken.ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich machen soll.ich habe so so arge angst dass es bald zu ende geht mit mir....und ich WILL NOCH LANGE NICHT STERBEN. ich bin 32 und es ist doch noch lang nicht meine zeit oder :Huh?: ??

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Arten von Synkopen, und die Menschen, die nach einer Synkope sterben, haben in den allermeisten Fällen strukturelle Herzerkrankungen (also Probleme in der Reizleitung des Herzens, koronare Herzerkrankung, Herzschwäche, vorbestehende Herzrhythmusstörungen, Herzklappenfehler).
Nach einer vasovagalen Synkope (wenn es denn eine war) stirbt man eher nicht - ich selbst bin mehrfach in meinem Leben umgekippt und lebe bis heute (auch mehrere Jahre danach).
Eine Herzfrequenz von 40/min ist völlig ok bei einem jungen, gesunden Herzen. Wenn eine Erkrankung hinzukommt (s.o.), dann muss man hier natürlich nachgehen.
Du bist also gesessen und aus dem sitzen heraus umgefallen? Hast du vorher schon hyperventiliert oder erst hinterher? Durch Hyperventilation kann man natürlich gut umfallen. Jedoch muss auch immer eine Herzrhythmusstörung oder strukturelle Herzerkrankung ausgeschlossen werden, wie bei dir der Verdacht auf eine Sick-Sinus-Syndrom bestand. Du hast geschrieben, dass dein Puls vorher sehr schnell war (wie schnell??) - bist du während des schnellen Pulsschlages umgefallen? Oder war der schnelle Pulsschlag schon wieder weg?
Was wurde denn im Krankenhaus gemacht? ggf. muss die kardiologische Untersuchung wiederholt werden. Man kann viel auf eine Panikstörung schieben, aber nicht bevor nicht alles somatische abgeklärt wurde. Und bei einem neuen Ereignis (wie aktuell die Synkope) muss man eben neu evaluieren. Eine Synkope kann immer nochmals auftreten - das ist bei vasovagalen Synkopen auch oft so und in der Regel harmlos. Aber eben nur, wenn es wirklich eine vasovagale Synkope ist...
Geh zum Arzt und lass dich nochmal untersuchen, dann bekommst du Sicherheit.

----------


## icheben77

hallo, also meine hf vor dem umfallen als die so schnell war war etwa 160 und dann wurde meine hf so langsam und dann bin ich ohnmächtig geworden...hyperventiliert habe ich vorher nicht,erst danach.mir hat vorher mein oberkörper irre gebrannt so als wenn der von inner heraus angezündet wurde. 
herzrhythmusstörungen hab ich in sofern, dass ich extrasystolen(psychisch bedingt) habe und aber auch meine hf einfach so,selbst wenn ich mich normal bewege kurzzeitig sinkt(so dass ich es auch merke) das ist ein paar sekunden so und dann ist die hf wieder meiner tätigkeit angemessen(deshalb die vermutung des sinus-sick-syndroms)
in der klinik wurde ein ekg und ein lz-ekg gemacht.das ekg war unauffällig und das lz-ekg war als ich entlassen wurde noch nicht ausgewertet. den arztbrief hat man direkt zzu meinem hausarzt geschickt aber der ist noch im urlaub.hätte ich ihn bekommen hätte ich ausführlicher schreiben können. ich weiß also eigentlich überhaupt nicht, warum ich umgekippt bin;O(
ich bin aus den sitzen heraus umgekippt ja, ich lag im bett,bin hab mich hingesetzt weil dieses brennen kam und dann aus dem sitzen raus weg gekippt. das sind so sachen die nicht zu einer vasovagalen synkope passen, genau wie das brennen vorher...ich kann leider erst zu meinem doc wenn er aus dem urlaub zurück ist und das ist am 7.1.
die in der klinik haben alles auf meine psyche geschoben und gemeint früher nannte man das hysterie.
mein problem ist, dass ich mich seitdem schwach und krank und echt ausgebrannt fühle und keine ahnung haben wie ich meinen zustand bessern kann.ich trau mich auch nicht, nochmal in die klinik zu gehen, sie werden wieder alles auf die psyche schieben(was mich übrigens nervt.sobald man psychisch krank ist werden alle sache die man hat auf die psyche geschoben*heul*)
es tut mir leid das ich so wirr schreibe aber ich weiß wirklich nicht weiter....

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn du öfters solche Episoden hast, aber im Langzeit-EKG nichts aufgezeichnet wurde, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit eines Event-Recorders, mit Hilfe dessen du dann nach den Umfallen den Herzrhythmus der letzten 5 Minuten aufzeichnen kannst. Die Aktivierung läuft über eine Fernbedienung, es gibt welche die man ähnlich wie ein Langzeit-EKG am Körper trägt.
Da zuvor ja die Tachykardie da war, könnte diese die Ursache für das Umfallen gewesen sein. Die Symptome hinterher, die mit der Hyperventilation zusammenhängen, siehst du ja auch sehr gut in diesem Zusammenhang, die sind unabhängig bzw. die Folge der Synkope.
Es klingt für mich nicht vasovagal, du solltest nochmal mit deinem Hausarzt sprechen und ggf. weitere Diagnostik machen lassen. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du an der Synkope selbst stirbst stufe ich als sehr sehe gering ein (das mit dem einen Jahr so pauschal zu sagen ist Blödsinn). Es kann natürlich passieren, dass du nochmal umfällst.

----------


## icheben77

ich hab jetzt lange mit meinem freund geredet und mich dazu entschlossen mir eine einweisung in die psychiatrie zu holen.
das problem ist, das ich mitderweile nun so verunsichert bin(weil die ärzte ja immer sagen es ist alles psychisch) dass ich mit meinen kräften völlig am ende bin. ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und hab auch keine kraft mehr.
langsam fang ich auch wieder an mir gedanken übers sterben zu machen.nun, ich WILL NICHT STERBEN,ganz klar aber bevor mich das alles völlig auffrisst....
wenigstens das will ich dann noch selbst entscheiden können wenn es mal so weit ist.
es ist ganz klar, dass ich nicht mehr weiter kann aber ich weiß nicht mel, was ich beima rzt sagen soll WARUM ich ich um die einweisung bitte.ich hab einfach so angst weg geschickt zu werden.
so verunsichert bin ich. ich fühl mich so allein gelassen und (liest sich bestimmt komisch) aber dem schicksal völlig ausgeliefert,ich weiß es einfach nicht besser auszudrücken. ich habe angst,jeden morgen wenn ich wach werde und abend habe ich angst einzuschlafen weil ich denke ich werd nicht wieder wach und so kann es nicht weiter gehen

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn du solche Ängste hast, dann kannst du auch so in die Psychiatrie gehen (ohne Einweisung). Wenn die von dieser Synkope hören kann es jedoch sein, dass die erst die Abklärung durch einen Kardiologen wünschen, weil es ihnen so zu gefährlich ist. Das kommt darauf an, ob in dem gleichen Krankenhaus eine Innere Abteilung ist, oder ob die Psychiatrie völlig abgekoppelt ist.
Ich würde empfehlen beide Schienen parallel zu fahren: die Abklärung der Synkope und auch die Behandlung deiner Angst.

----------


## icheben77

bei dem was ich jetzt geschrieben und geschildert habe, denkst du da, es ist eine kardiologisch bedingte synkope gewesen :Huh?: ??

----------


## dreamchaser

Es KANN sein, aber es muss nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Ereignisse, warum Synkopen vorkommen, auch im Sitzen - und da muss nicht unbedingt etwas kardiologisches dahinterstecken. Aber: wenn jemand von einer Tachykardie erzählt, und danach fällt er um, dann sollte man da doch mal nachschauen, was es damit auf sich hat und ob man diese Tachykardie objektivieren kann (d.h. in einem EKG aufzeichnen kann). Dann weiss man a) wie schnell war das Herz wirklich und b) welcher Herzrhythmus lag vor.

----------


## susanni

hallo ihr,( bin froh diesen beitrag hier gefunden zu haben,passt einiges auch zu meinen anfällen.... )  .....ich denke nicht das diese anfälle die psyche auslöst denn ich hab das selbe  :Sad:  innerhalb 6 jahren 5 solche anfälle und 2 im liegen einer im sitzen  :Shocked:   davor immer herzrasen - dann herzstolpern - dann schwarz vor augen - schweißausbrüche- und dann nur och ganz langsamer herzschlag alles in allem von anfang bis ende ca. 5-15 min dauert das ganze,ganz bewusstlos wurde ich noch nie ( zum glück ) aber danach bin ich sehr schläfrig und benebelt während dem anfall habe ich auch starke bauchschmerzen und das gefühl auf klo zu müssen kann es aber zurückhalten,alles in allem macht mri das große angst,weil die ärzte nichts am herzen finden. ich habe nur eine diagnose mit der schidlddrüse ( hashimoto ) aber das wird sowas nciht auslösen halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.  habe auch so immer oft mit herzstolpern extrasystolen zu kämpfen und herzrasen ich bin kein mensch mehr da es mir echt angst macht, bei mir waren ERST die symptome da, und dann die angst also nix psychisches.  http://www.hardtwaldklinik2.de/ohnmacht.html 
LG suSanni

----------

